# KUNMING | Kunming China Resources Center | 296m | 971ft | 64 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Supertalls in China are growing like weed:nuts:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

why? :dunno: because it is far from the city center?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

The site is close to the center of the city, it's just that part of the city doesn't have much in terms of places of interest. no universities , transport hubs etc. It's proximity to Metro lines 3 , 4 & 6 most likely played a part.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 豆渣丶

*2019.1.26*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 奥义乱舞


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 豆渣丶


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Kunming needs to catch up


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by El.lucifer


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by El.lucifer


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by El.lucifer


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lincq3719


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 豆渣丶

*2020.03.15*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I was beginning to think that this project was only a dream and had never existed in the first place . . . thanks for finally reviving the thread, Oscillation! :cheers:


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 13 by lincq3719


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by lincq3719 2020/05/18



































*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 11 by lincq3719


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is there render for this project?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

On gaoloumi it is 296,1 m 





提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc














2020-07-30 by lincq3719


----------

